# Code 34: Detonation Sensor Circuit



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I've searched but havent found anything about code 34-detonation sensor circuit. I just ran an ECU test and that's what it came up with. While driving it tends to bog down or sputter while pressing down on the gas. Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------

